# Recommendations for console and/or terminal fonts?



## fonz (Feb 28, 2013)

So, what fonts are you using?

As far as the console is concerned, I know there's a font editor in ports (sysutils/fonteditfs) but it appears to only support 8x16 at the moment and I don't know of any publicly released fonts anyway except for the ones in base (and for what it's worth: I'm currently using Swiss). As for X11 terminal emulators (x11/xterm and friends) I'm sure there are plenty of nice fonts out there, but when I checked my ~/.Xdefaults I discovered that I never bothered to explicitly specify a font and am instead just using whatever is the default font.

Any recommendations? Fonts that support accented characters would be nice, but I could live with just low-ASCII.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2013)

This is what my PuTTY says it's using:


```
server:-dec-terminal-medium-r-normal-*-*-140-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1
```

Works for me.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2013)

For xterm, rxvt and others I use x11-fonts/terminus-font. I have it installed on Windows too. It's a really nice and clear fixed-width font.


----------



## J65nko (Mar 1, 2013)

Last September Adobe released a new open source font for coding. See http://h-online.com/-1718882.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 1, 2013)

Try these:
Ubuntu Mono
Inconsolata
Monofur
Monaco
Consolas


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 2, 2013)

DejaVu Sans Mono or Bitstream Sans Mono (same font, but DejaVu has additional characters).


----------



## bbzz (Mar 2, 2013)

Envy Code R


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 2, 2013)

You could also look into Dina.


----------



## tingo (Mar 9, 2013)

Currently using Monospace 10 for xterm windows.


----------



## ananm1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Monaco.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2013)

I use DejaVu Sans Mono. They seem to be the best.

I would also consider:

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1
-misc-fixed-bold-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1
as fallback

*A*lso *y*ou may want to check out Droid Sans Mono. AFAIR it was very good, however there was one tiny thing that I couldn't stand: (If I remember correctly) big O and 0 (zero) were just too similar.


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 11, 2013)

J65nko said:
			
		

> Last September Adobe released a new open source font for coding. See http://h-online.com/-1718882.



As for me, it looks quite similar to DejaVu Sans Mono which I use.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 11, 2013)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> As for me, it looks quite similar to DejaVu Sans Mono which I use.



I made a comparison screenshot some time ago:

http://arp242.net/tmp/font1.png
http://arp242.net/tmp/font2.png

(left being DejaVu, both fonts at 16px).

The font is slightly lower, but has a higher total leading. It's also a bit thicker.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 28, 2013)

@fonz,

FYI, I just found this good stuff. See collection of the best fonts for programming.


----------

